# April 2016 Hunt and Field



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I decided to start this month's thread since I have some updates. I made a trip to Canada this past week to pick up Maisey from a from a friend of her breeder's who finished up/solidified her force fetch. She is also steady now. We also trained and I got to run Molly on her first water blind since September or October. She did an excellent job and I was very proud. I also went with my breeder to a field class she had been taking with her young dog. I could only stay for half of the four hour class since I had a ferry to catch, but I learned so much from watching dogs run a three legged drill with modifications for each dog at their skill level and the trainer was a great teacher and very clear with her explanations. I found the session invaluable. I never realized how many concepts you could introduce using that particular drill. I wish we had a class like this in the Seattle area.

One thing I am struggling with is going from training a super soft dog like Molly to a much more confident dog like Maisey. It's going to take some time for me to adjust.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Well you will develop a new skill, that of adjusting training and handling a different dog. Good luck.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

That's great that everything is back to normal in your house, and Maise is back. 

Don't worry you will get used to training a dog like Maise quick. I would think it is better for you to go from soft to harder than Harder to a soft dog, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vivian, 
I hear you!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so happy to be training an easy dog for a change. After Lucy, boy I think I could train an elephant to retrieve ducks! Heck she didn't even like the easy stuff like standing in the show ring looking pretty and eating treats. But I learned a lot along the way. Well mostly what not to do, of course after I did it.

Anyone out there using electronic ear muffs for shooting? I'm thinking about getting some Pro Ears and not sure if they work like I think they do.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hazel and I signed up for the fundamentals class run by the Yankee Golden Retriever Club, and yesterday was the first session. She did very well, and we definitely have some things to work on before next week. This was her first time having a bird boy throw the bumper, but she worked hard and was very enthusiastic. We both had a great time and were asleep on the couch by 8:30!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> Hazel and I signed up for the fundamentals class run by the Yankee Golden Retriever Club, and yesterday was the first session. She did very well, and we definitely have some things to work on before next week. This was her first time having a bird boy throw the bumper, but she worked hard and was very enthusiastic. We both had a great time and were asleep on the couch by 8:30!


I wish there were field classes like that local to me. Looking forward to reading about Hazel's progress!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey is going to go with a pro soon for 3 months. I had always said I'd never do it, but I don't have the time to train like I used to with Molly and I'm not ready to quit the sport. We were getting out once a week if lucky. I have a little bit more time now until the fall so it would be perfect for me to be able to go down at least once a week to get up to speed and possibly bring her home on the weekends. It is not an easy decision and I'm not exactly happy about it but who is happy about sending their dog away? I'm going to miss that bugger so much. 

Molly on the other hand, I think I will run in Senior. She is lining her old channel and shoreline blinds that we had not done in almost a year. I don't even think she was lining them when we did them last. Her water work is much better than land. I don't think it would hurt to just try. I am proud that I got her to where she is all on my own. I won't be able to say that about Maise, but.. *shrug*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

About three weeks ago I decided since there's a hunt test only 15 miles from my house, I should enter Phoenix. Even though he has not trained field since last June.

In preparation I had my parents throw land marks twice, and I met up with Charles and Pat Jones (the most generous people for training ever) for his only training in water in 10 months. 

Despite him lacking a dedicated trainer, Phoenix did his thang and made me proud. We got our first two passes this weekend. He walked to the line on a loose leash and managed to keep his vocalizing to just one scream as I released him for the first bird (provoking a "is that a golden or a toller" comment from the judge) but quiet on all the other marks (barking/screaming at the line is something we usually have to work on). Shot out like a rocket for each mark, only had to put up a hunt for one of the 8 birds, carried them all neatly to heel and held until I took them. The only time he pulled a stereotyped "golden" card was on the last mark, coming back in running water he thought he'd draaaaag out that return to hang on to his bird a little longer


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You all are doing so great! 

Riot is humming along. Took him running with the bikes Friday night. We went past plenty of snow melt ponds with ice over parts of them. He swam and swam. He's a flying leap kind of guy. He's also great at coming out of the water with a stick, bringing it to hand and not shaking. Pretty good for a guy just learning to swim. I think water force is going to go well. The ice on the ponds didn't slow him down even when he broke through in places chasing sticks. He's fearless! Saturday in class we ran 3 singles of Started NAHRA distances. Lots of decoys all over and a rutted road to angle across. He was distracted as he ran by the decoys, which is normal. The rutted road made him angle in the wrong direction, which is normal. So no big surprises. He did a very nice job of coming back with each bumper with a nice front. I made sure to let him hold every time for awhile and petted him and told him how good he was. Then led him by his collar/tab back into position at my side. Lined him up again, said mark, took the bumper, and sent him to the next single. No problems at all. He automatically looks out. He has so many things built into his brain that I don't have to teach. Watching the other dogs run makes me sad when I see dogs that have no clue about what they are supposed to be doing in the field. Riot is way smarter than me! We have a very nice crop of golden field puppies up here this summer. I can't wait to see them all run tests/trials this summer.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> About three weeks ago I decided since there's a hunt test only 15 miles from my house, I should enter Phoenix. Even though he has not trained field since last June.
> 
> In preparation I had my parents throw land marks twice, and I met up with Charles and Pat Jones (the most generous people for training ever) for his only training in water in 10 months.
> 
> Despite him lacking a dedicated trainer, Phoenix did his thang and made me proud. We got our first two passes this weekend. He walked to the line on a loose leash and managed to keep his vocalizing to just one scream as I released him for the first bird (provoking a "is that a golden or a toller" comment from the judge) but quiet on all the other marks (barking/screaming at the line is something we usually have to work on). Shot out like a rocket for each mark, only had to put up a hunt for one of the 8 birds, carried them all neatly to heel and held until I took them. The only time he pulled a stereotyped "golden" card was on the last mark, coming back in running water he thought he'd draaaaag out that return to hang on to his bird a little longer


Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So getting back on track, 

Riot had a wonderful evening. The ice was gone on a pond he was running on top of last weekend. He had a wonderful time catching air and chasing sticks. He is so good. We need to work a little on marking in water. Brown sticks on a pond with brush in it, makes it a bit hard to see the stick thrown. But he's young. Tomorrow he'll be 6 months old. He's a good swimmer and of course a good jumper.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We worked on a tight double on downhill marks yesterday. Buffy nailed them but Thor switched on the first attempt. I expected this but I was prepared for the training opportunity. We ended with success.

I then worked with my training partner's older Lab. He is noisy and whines a lot. I introduced him to some drills and told him to expect limited success. The dog is 6 yrs. old and has been noisy all his life but the training offered us some success already. He also has a very nice 10 week old Chocolate pup and I advised him what to watch out for regarding noise. I gave him two Chukars to train with from a recent hunt.

All in all, a great day.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli, I demand to see photos!!! Where is your puppy? Are you just torturing us on purpose?

OK, everyone I'm starting a thread for photos of your dog working the field.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> gdgli, I demand to see photos!!! Where is your puppy? Are you just torturing us on purpose?
> 
> OK, everyone I'm starting a thread for photos of your dog working the field.


OK, I will try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

last i heard bodey was getting lots of water and the last time i ran him he is a cheating son of a gun but after a correction he will swim and swim some more. Belle ran test dog for the local senior test (way above her head) but it was do that or noting so we run test dog. today ran some blinds nothing to hard but getting the corrections for cast refusals. after running blinds i grabbed some fishing poles and belle had some fun with the GFs parents while i tried to catch a fish (no luck on the fish but belle loved the attention)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you Anney! Wonderful photos!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in the middle of a Mitch White seminar. I woke up at 4AM with a million questions running though my brain, seriously geeked up on training dogs!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> I'm in the middle of a Mitch White seminar. I woke up at 4AM with a million questions running though my brain, seriously geeked up on training dogs!


I am interested in hearing about the seminar. Let us know.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Master pass #2 for Bally this weekend at Atlanta RC test 
Now headed to Wisconsin for the Central Regional!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations Anney and Bally!!! Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, here is Thor. We did some platform work. Also, a picture of Thor in my homemade burlap holding blind. We did holding blind drills that day. In the background is my new truck.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Anney!!! How very exciting!

Thanks gdgli for the photos. Thor is a really handsome guy! and I like the new truck.

This weekend I finally decided to really concentrate on training only Riot. I put Lucy on the back burner. Let her run test dog and hunting dog and call it good. Riot though is amazing and such a truly fun dog. Riot is now 6 months old. His hold is great. He is now dropping the bumper without any issues. I like that he has a good hold, all the way to the line. His line manners are very nice and he's getting steady. We started FF last night. This morning was session 2 of FF and already he's reaching for the bumper. DH is doing FF not me, DH is far more understanding of how Riot's mind works. Tonight Riot will start wearing his e-collar turned off. 

Riot's walk out blinds are excellent. I can walk all over the field and send him from various points to the pile and he's all excited to go! I'm not ready to stretch him out since he doesn't handle yet, but he definitely understands that Dead Bird Back, means run out and get that bumper. Last week we ran mark, blind, mark, blind, mark, blind. Run get the mark, come back turn him, then send him for the blind. He's perfect. What a great little dog! I think Bill Hillmann is onto something. Teach them blinds right away, not waiting until after they learn to handle. So far it's going really well! So he's good on 40 yard walk out blinds. Nice for a 6 month old puppy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was really proud of Molly last week. She fought the wind really hard to stay in the water on a shoreline blind. It was technically a memory blind since we had done it once before, but it was the perfect learning moment. I could see her trying really hard to stay in the water and constantly correcting her line even though the wind was pushing her towards shore. Towards the end she was hugging the shore as she swam, but she was swimming.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

great photos of Thor G!! He's a nice looking boy. I'm glad that Riot is continuing to thrill you Stacey! Viv, sounds like you might go ahead and get back up with Molly...???

Nothing going on here. Taking a day off to rest and work around the house.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Viv, sounds like you might go ahead and get back up with Molly...???


I was trying to decide if I should run her in Senior. I have her entered for the first two weekends in May but not sure yet if I will go through with it. I hate tests and the anxiety they cause me.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah but it does get easier, I'm telling you I was way more relaxed at this one because I've run a few and perhaps that is why Proof did really well. You'll get used to it as well. Just do it and get it over with. Plus these derbies are very hard, often one week the best dog can be the dumbest dog the next week. You get used to losing which is something that was hard for me to stomach at first. Now I realize that it is the way it is for most dogs and handlers. Everyone cares about their dog first and foremost, ha ha.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very busy today but I waws able to go to the park and do some quick training with Thor. Walkaway singles (I really like these) and some simple doubles.

I hope I can find 10 minutes later to do something with Buffy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, I did get out with Buffy. We ran a couple of blinds and did some walking baseball---she likes that game.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Wanted to do water work but still too cold. OK, off to my pattern fields today to work on blinds with distractions.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Not much over here. Just gradually learning new stuff. Its crazy I don't think Proof is moving forward as its so gradual but then a new pup comes into the picture and it reminds me of where Proof used to be and how far he has come and boy this is just the beginning. 

Working on lots of water concepts, tight angle entries and exits, guns out of sight, ect. Land work just tighter and tighter with some retired guns mixed in. Weekly blind drills and lots of cold blinds at long distances. Its amazing how much these young dogs can learn. jUst amazing. 
Proof still loves the game a lot. He is a fun dog to play games with. He also keeps me on my feet all the time. He does at least one funny thing a week in training that I'm like what the heck? And Nicknames...boy does he have a lot in training...Old Fluff was called out as he went to the second series the other day. So Old Fluff, The Shag, Shagalicious, The Rug, Red, oh and the newest one...FABIO...Since his hair is longer and flows in the wind, ha ha ha. Being a golden in a sea of black is hilarious sometimes.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> And Nicknames...boy does he have a lot in training...Old Fluff was called out as he went to the second series the other day. So Old Fluff, The Shag, Shagalicious, The Rug, Red, oh and the newest one...FABIO...Since his hair is longer and flows in the wind, ha ha ha. Being a golden in a sea of black is hilarious sometimes.


_Fabio_ ... HA, I love it!

You've just entered a new stage in the Field Trial world. It's going to become even more interesting for you ... Proof is now carrying the baggage of reputation. He is now, as some of his ancestors have been referred to as, "THAT GOLDEN." 
The expectations have suddenly risen ... and I mean the expectations of others (your expectations about what your boy can do have always been high). 
It's a good thing... it really is.

Keep up the work!

FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had an absolutely awesome day in the field today, all in an urban environment. I could not have had a better day. 

I ran Buffy on some blinds which included a run across a field and then up a slight hill. She ran it quite well. We then ran a poison bird blind under the arc of a fall. She made me very happy.

I ran Thor on some walkaway singles. We then ran some doubles and finished with a visit to my pattern field. We established one leg of the pattern. Our drills did what they were supposed to do.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bally passed the WCX today in Wisconsin at the GRCA Central Regional. His first try and he did perfect. Tomorrow we show in breed.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

WTG Bally!!! That is awesome, Anney!

We ran the Atlanta Retriever Club's derby yesterday and Proof got another second place!!!! That means two more points and he will make the derby list. I hope that happens, it would be a nice accomplishment for all the hard work we do.

The test was hard to me. There was a semi retried gun in the first series and in the third series the memory gunner was no visible to the dog at the line even when the birds were thrown. There were also three water series, and I mean long hard swims. Proof came home famished!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Shelby you are my hero!! You make it look so easy!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot is doing super well on FF. DH has been running the show on FF. He does a much better job than I do. Today at lunch was FF session #13 and day 9 of FF. So we're doing 1 or 2 sessions a day. He is picking bumpers off the ground right in front of him. Once he's good on bumpers on the ground, we'll move into walking fetch. He's been also working hard on obedience, coming into heel and making sure he's steady.

At the same time I've been getting him out on some really fun retrieve sessions. I'm keeping it short and trying to do only 1 factor in a retrieve, not multiple factors. Meaning I don't throw in a pond that requires jumping a log and crossing a road before getting in the water. I'm trying to do water every day if I can. His marking is improving and his persistence at finding a bumper is better every day. 

Looking at the calendar I'm thinking about using him as a test dog on a NAHRA hunt test in a couple of weeks. Not sure if it's to soon. This weekend is a picnic test, so I'll have a better idea if he's ready.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't trained any marks this week so far. Eek. I mean I have been doing lots of yard work but not in the field. I hope to train tomorrow. 

So far this week I've done some lining drills, and also I have been doing simple marks aimed at making him get loose at the line so I can correct him. Also, I do tiny versions of big concepts in my very limited front yard. like running close to the gun and poison birds and I've retired guns and worked on naming guns and Proof going to the right marks and so forth. i can't explain it well. But he really enjoys it. Also I have a set of pattern blinds I've worked casting on just to keep him tight. He is having a nice time "playing" in the yard with me I think.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Love the hat Shelby! 

Riot is finished with FF session #15 on day 11. He's been picking up off the ground for a few days, and getting the hang of things really well. We hope to be on walking fetch by the weekend. I'm so glad DH is being so thorough. Riot is wearing his e-collar most of the time now, it's turned off until he's done with FF. So yard work is going really well. He is no longer getting such a grip on the bumper that you can't get it out of his mouth. The FF has cleaned that up.

I've been getting him into the water almost every day for retrieves. I've been using weedy ponds, shallow ponds, and fast moving creeks. Trying to get him to see a variety. He loves water and getting him out isn't hard. I have not done any water force. But so far none has been necessary. He hangs onto his bumpers and doesn't shake before he comes to my side. That came naturally. 

For land I've been using hills and brush and logs to jump over. I'm trying to keep it only one factor at a time so it's not so overwhelming for him. He's loving life!

Then some nights I just do off leash walks on the trails for an hour or two. No requirements for heeling or retrieving or anything, just having fun with a group of goldens we walk with. I can't forget he's a puppy and it's all new to him.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Put on a poncho and boots and trained in the rain. Got soaked anyway but we did some drill work. Thor---memory work and pile work. Buffy---blinds, triple, and honoring.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Writing up my training plan for tomorrow. I make a plan and keep a log. Anyone else doing this?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like training in the rain again today.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good question George about a training plan. The closest I get is big calendar I start in the winter as soon as I know all the hunt test/field trial schedule for the summer and picnic tests. Then I try to work backwards from there. That would be as close as I get to a training plan.


For the very first time, I'm keeping a journal. We're trying to keep as detailed information on FF each day. Session 16 on day 12. We are going to relax a bit for the next few days and keep all FF very simple and low stress for everyone. We might be going a bit fast and pushing too hard. I'm also keeping information about field and water retrieves and Lucy's blinds. Also when and where we go for off leash runs.

With any journal I've learned that some days you remember to keep track and some not. Then there's the days you feel guilty because you didn't do anything.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been practicing walk-up doubles with Molly and in terms of blinds, only memory and sight blinds.

Is the handler allowed to talk to the dog during the walk-up in senior aside from the "sit"/whistle command? For example, reminding the dog to heel? I will ask the judges but would be nice to know now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey

I find the journal very useful. There are a lot of days when I train but don't make an entry. However when there is something meaningful or important, I make sure I write it down. I also make notes of mistakes I make and what I learned about my dog.

As far as my daily plan, I find this extremely useful. I don't waste time and I address each dog's needs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have been practicing walk-up doubles with Molly and in terms of blinds, only memory and sight blinds.
> 
> Is the handler allowed to talk to the dog during the walk-up in senior aside from the "sit"/whistle command? For example, reminding the dog to heel? I will ask the judges but would be nice to know now.


Something tells me that you need to ask the judges at each hunt test.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Viv - yes you can remind the dog to heel as you are doing the walk up, but your dogs response will be graded (train ability). 
Ran three long blinds on rolling terrain and thick cover this afternoon -- in Kansas!!
Never been to this state but it is quite picturesque. Topeka area. 
Bally very loose on sits -- will need some like work for that. 
Headed home tomorrow YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never been to Kansas but I think my perception of it is similar to what yours was before going there, Anney! Glad you are coming home.

Viv are you going to try for senior this summer? I sure hope so.

Nothing much going on here. Proof had a flyer in training yesterday as he usually does once a week. Ran some massive long blinds in heavy cover. Did some water marks. Of course Proof tried to get out of the water on a down the bank mark. Ugh that booger. He will just fight me until the death with that water work. As soon as he put that paw up on the bank he got a no and he immediately plopped back into the water. Buddy, if you know what you got in trouble why do it at all in the first place? Ran a wide delayed triple as well. 

Today should be all singles. I need to use the singles as opportunity to ensure he is solid at the line. I've been working on that all week. So much to learn so little time to learn it!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Buffy's training yesterday lasted about 15 seconds. She is in heat and was pretty goofy yesterday. Rather than stress we called it a day immediately. 

Thor has been OK in the field but totally crazy in the house with Buffy in heat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George I'm so glad I spayed Lucy. Riot doesn't have to deal with that at our house. But I do like it when girls are in heat when we train. It's good for Riot to be around it and have to work through it. Focus! So far so good with puppy boy.

Last night I trained with some friends. I brought the holding blind and the judges chairs. We had our starter pistols and a good sized group. First NAHRA hunt test is the weekend after next. So we need to get the dogs thinking about all the activity and noises and layout of a hunt test. We pretended to be judges and tried to make it as real as possible. Lucy is a pistol. She marks super well and will screw around seeing what else is out in the field and not pick up the bumper. So fetch-nic-fetch, then she'll come back with the bumper. Darn her. It's all fun and games for her. Riot of course is still a sweet angel. He doesn't know enough to know what he can get away with. His marking was very nice last night. So I'm entering him in the NAHRA test next weekend with Lucy. He'll be in the Started level, which is 5 singles. Max of 75 yards on land and 50 yards on water. I think this will be really good for a puppy. The gunners will help him if he needs help. NAHRA also lets the dogs not in contention continue to run the next series so that your dog still gets the training. So this way Riot can get a live flyer and learn about hunt tests too. This will be his first live flyer. Lucy I'm going to run in Hunter level. I won't run her in Intermediate. She's fine on land blinds, but she just doesn't like treading water and blows me off on water blinds. Lucy and Riot are like night and day.

Riot will be 7 months old on the 15th. His line manners are very nice. His FF is coming along well. No CC yet until FF is done.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shelby, we are entered today and next weekend. Yikes!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Shelby, we are entered today and next weekend. Yikes!


Good luck!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Home early. She did a nice walk up and nailed the marks. The judges commented that finally a dog got to run the blind. However, I let Molly take a bad cast for too long and she went over a hill and I lost sight of her. I know I shouldn't have let her carry that cast but I was nervous and reaction time was slow. I also know I should've just tried to sit her and call her back in but I pretty much threw my hands up in the air. I was just too nervous. 

This was not a hard test for us but I know her hunt test career is over. She didn't enjoy running today. I don't know what happened to the dog I ran in Junior, the one who refused to go into holding blinds, pulled me to the line, and launched into the water. I don't know whether to be happy that I got her this far all on my own or sad that somewhere down the line I put my needs over Molly's and killed her momentum. I tried really hard to get it back, but it's time to call it.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh

Maybe not time to call it. Take a break. Think about what has happened. I am of the opinion that most of the time we know what has happened to our dogs and what caused problems.

If you think you killed her momentum think about how you might get it back. Think of it as a challenge.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I appreciate your optimism. We did take a break and did not train from November to March. Her attitude at group training has improved but apparently not at tests. I'm sure it was a culmination of events that made her become the dog that she is now. I was never hard on her but she takes greatest offense when she thinks she is wrong and I have tried to get that "I must be doing something wrong" idea out of her head. I have tried really hard to get that momentum back, including a lot of things that a lot of field trainers would roll their eyes at. 

I'm bringing Maisey to an HRC training day tomorrow. I can't wait until she's done with basics so she can be home for good.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't give up! Analyze the test atmosphere and see how it is affecting her.If she is OK at training but not at tests, look at what is different and affecting her. JMO


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Man, Viv, I was really hoping for better results for you and Molly. She sounded like she was really getting back into it. I'm glad you tried and I understand why you don't want to progress any longer. I would keep training her when you bring corndog out to training. It really does sound like she has test anxiety. It could be her feeding off of YOUR nervous energy and she is just not confident enough to overcome that. Perhaps after you run Maise and have good results YOU will become more confident and that will trickle down to Molly if you decide to try running her again one day.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you are right Shelby. If I ever run her again it will be because she has shed her baggage on her own and I have to have the confidence too. It probably won't be for years. Even if we got a ribbon yesterday, I wouldn't have been as happy about it as I should be.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Super Mod ... let's update this thread ... IT'S MAY!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Hey Super Mod ... let's update this thread ... IT'S MAY!



It is? OMG!!! It is! OK.


----------

